# Giant Defy Advanced SL 0



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is my new Defy Advanced SL 0. 

I made some personal changes. 

I switched the bar for a Ritchey WCS 42mm aluminum bar.

Saddle is the Fizik Antares Carbon saddle

I'll put cork tape on the bike (black)

Look carbon pedals. 

Size M/L Weighs 15lbs 10oz with pedals and cages.

I will change the tires to Pro 4's:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

The first picture is before I got the saddle leveled and bars adjusted.
The second photo is after my first 3.5 hour ride, sorry it's on the small ring.

I added a picture of my 2010 Defy Advanced 0


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Did it come with an Arione and you didn't like it? What is better about the Antares for you?

If the tires are still close to new i'll buy them off you if you like.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

i'm sorry i missed your message. 

the arione is new in the plastic wrap still. i personally prefer the antares, i've used it on my last three bikes. just fits me well. i've honestly never used an arione. 

if you live in orlando/winter park i will give you the tires. or if you want to purchase the bike i will make you a great deal. i'ts a m/l with 15 hours of riding on it. brand new never used saddle , new never used carbon bars. i have both isp heads and the valves for tubeless (i think) $5,100. thats a helluva price. let me know if you have any interest. will



icsloppl said:


> Did it come with an Arione and you didn't like it? What is better about the Antares for you?
> 
> If the tires are still close to new i'll buy them off you if you like.


----------



## RC856 (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice.
I've recently got a TCR SL....great bike.


----------



## Ultrasaurus (Jan 28, 2011)

Comer said:


> i'm sorry i missed your message.
> 
> the arione is new in the plastic wrap still. i personally prefer the antares, i've used it on my last three bikes. just fits me well. i've honestly never used an arione.
> 
> if you live in orlando/winter park i will give you the tires. or if you want to purchase the bike i will make you a great deal. i'ts a m/l with 15 hours of riding on it. brand new never used saddle , new never used carbon bars. i have both isp heads and the valves for tubeless (i think) $5,100. thats a helluva price. let me know if you have any interest. will


Why are you deciding to sell it so soon? This is one of the next frames I'm considering so it would be great to get some input on it.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

If you pm me I will tell you. I don't want to say it here. 

The bike rides well. I had the Defy 0 before this one. It has a better ride and handling characteristics than my Colnago M10. 

I'll sell the frame set (I'll include the carbon stem) for $2500 if you are interested? It's a M/L. 






Ultrasaurus said:


> Why are you deciding to sell it so soon? This is one of the next frames I'm considering so it would be great to get some input on it.


----------



## bszoka (Aug 31, 2012)

I'm thinking about buying one of these but am concerned about force transmitted through my wrists, since I had cartilage repair surgery a few years ago and need to be a bit careful about too my strain on them. So I'm curious why you decided to add cork tape (to the handlebars, I assume). How much did you add? How much of a difference did it make?


----------



## Ronin (Mar 11, 2013)

*Is it worth getting an SL?*



Comer said:


> If you pm me I will tell you. I don't want to say it here.
> 
> The bike rides well. I had the Defy 0 before this one. It has a better ride and handling characteristics than my Colnago M10.
> 
> I'll sell the frame set (I'll include the carbon stem) for $2500 if you are interested? It's a M/L.


Hi I'm so intrigued as to why you're getting rid of this bike. I have a Defy Advanced 2, I feel the fork is too flexy. On descents it gets a little scary because it's not stable at speed if the road is uneven.


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Ronin said:


> Hi I'm so intrigued as to why you're getting rid of this bike. I have a Defy Advanced 2, I feel the fork is too flexy. On descents it gets a little scary because it's not stable at speed if the road is uneven.


.
I still have it. The reason I would consider parting with the bike is because Giant pulled their line from the shop I have used since 1988. Last year they sold over 900 Giants but the rep wanted them to go a different route, the owner said no and the rest is history. 

The Defy SL 0 is a great bike though and rides really well. I love it (that's why I haven't put much if any effort into selling it). I like Giant's bikes, my mtb is a XTC 0. I do have a Niner SS. 

The fork on this Defy is not flexy.


----------

